# 4. sebamed Bike Day 08.09.2013



## mac_world (12. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

der Termin für den nächsten sebamed Bike Day steht. Es ist wieder der Sonntag am zweiten Wochenende im September, 08.09.2013.

Wie freuen uns auf die nächste Auflage.

Viele Grüße

euer Orgateam


----------



## Kastel67 (14. November 2012)

Darf ich auch mitmachen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mac_world (15. November 2012)

Wie immer in der schönen hellgelben Weste.


----------



## Kastel67 (11. Dezember 2012)

Och ... menno!!


----------



## mac_world (1. Februar 2013)

Unser sebamed Bike Day geht in die vierte Runde.
Ab heute ist die Anmeldung freigeschaltet.

Termin: Sonntag, 08.09.2013
Kurzstrecke 28km 670hm Startzeit: 9:50 Uhr
Halbmarathon 40km 960hm Startzeit: 9:40 Uhr
Marathon 60km 1.600hm Startzeit: 9:30 Uhr

Die Strecken bleiben unverändert.

Hier könnt ihr euch anmelden: https://coderesearch.com/sts/services/10400/317

Auch für dieses Jahr haben wir uns wieder ein hochwertiges Präsent  
ausgedacht. Die ersten 250 Anmeldungen erhalten ein CRAFT Active Logo  
Tee mit sebamed Bike Day Logo auf dem Rücken! Wir freuen uns schon  
wieder auf September!


----------



## zett78 (1. Februar 2013)

dabei


----------



## mac_world (11. Juni 2013)

[FONT="]14 Tage frÃ¼her wie letztes Jahr haben wir schon die 200 Anmeldungen erreicht.[/FONT]

  [FONT="]Vielen Dank.[/FONT]

  [FONT="]Aktuell 202 MTBler:[/FONT][FONT="]
49 Starter Kurzstrecke 28 km
100 Starter Mittelstrecke 40 km
53 Starter Langstrecke 60 km

Bitte denkt daran. Die ersten 250 Starter bekommen ein Craft T-Shirt. Also nur noch 48 Shirts âRestbestandâ. Jetzt gilt es sich zu beeilen.

Am 14.07. geht es beim Erbeskopfmarathon (www.erbeskopfmarathon.de) zur nÃ¤chsten Station der MTB Challenge. Wir hoffen auf schÃ¶nes Wetter und trockene Trails.[/FONT]

  [FONT="]Viel SpaÃ in Thalfang![/FONT]


----------



## dickerbert (29. Juli 2013)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass bis zum Veranstaltungstag noch keine Nachmeldegebühr erhoben wird?


----------



## mac_world (29. Juli 2013)

Ja, das hatten wir letztes Jahr versprochen das wir das so machen. Nur am Veranstaltungstag gibt es eine Nachmeldegebühr.

Gruß

Marc


----------



## dickerbert (29. Juli 2013)

Das ist top! Genau das richtige für Unentschlossene wie mich


----------



## Kastel67 (12. August 2013)

Wie sehen denn bis jetzt die Voranmeldezahlen aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mac_world (14. August 2013)

Gut sieht es aus. 

Aktuell 321 Teilnehmer.

97 Langstrecke
136 Mittelstrecke
88 Kurzstrecke

Heute gab es die erste Waldaktion. Der Regen im Frühjahr(Sommer) hat doch einige Bäume in die Knie gezwungen.

Auf Facebook gibt es ein paar Bilder dazu:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.553220638077885.1073741825.148925378507415&type=1

Viele Grüße

Marc


----------



## jimmykane (18. August 2013)

Die Website tut's gerade nicht. http://www.sebamed-bike-day.de


----------



## mac_world (18. August 2013)

Stimmt. Kümmern wir uns drum.

Wer sich heute noch anmelden will bitte unter diesem Link:  https://coderesearch.com/sts/services/10400/317

VG


----------



## Kastel67 (19. August 2013)

Hat eigentlich der Werksverkauf am Samstagnachmittag oder Sonntag geöffnet? 

http://www.sebamed.de/unternehmen/werksverkauf.html


----------



## mac_world (20. August 2013)

Leider nein.

VG

Marc


----------



## Kastel67 (24. August 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich schon ein Foto vom Startpaket? Was kommt da eigentlich alles rein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mac_world (27. August 2013)

Die 400 Voranmeldungen sind erreicht. Hier die aktuelle Statistik:

108 Starter Kurzstrecke 28 km
158 Starter Mittelstrecke 40 km
134 Starter Langstrecke 62 km

Die teilnehmerstärksten Teams sind bis jetzt das Team KettenKnecht, Bad Boys, Brexbach Gemsen und das Team Radon mit jeweils 6 Startern.

Der Regen der letzten Tage hat der Strecke gut getan. Es war doch zuletzt sehr trocken. Die Hardtailfahrer werden den "Komfortgewinn" zu schätzen wissen.  Die Mäh- und Baumfällarbeiten sind abgeschlossen. Es kann losgehen.

Am Sonntag geht es zum nächsten Rennen der MTB Challenge nach Oppenhausen. Viel Spaß euch allen.

Weitere Infos folgen. Diese Woche folgt noch ein Foto vom Starterpaket.


----------



## schoeppi (29. August 2013)

Jepp, und zwar bei gutem Wetter der Gallahaan Trail dieses Jahr.

Und, wenn man den langfristigen Prognosen glauben darf, bei euch auch.

Das ist doch was, nachdem im Frühjahr alles verregnet war.

Wie issen das, wenn man schon beim ersten Sebamed-Bike Day dabei war und seitdem lückenlos, zählt man dann schon als "alter Hase"?


----------



## mac_world (29. August 2013)

Natürlich. 

Ab 10 Teilnahmen gibts die Ehrennadel.


----------



## mac_world (30. August 2013)

Die Startertüte ist gepackt.
In diesem Jahr haben wir besonders viel Arbeit damit gehabt 

Mit dabei ist u.a.: Ausgabe der BIKE und Mountainbike, Handy Tasche, sebamed Produkte, Nudelgutschein, Xenofit Produkte, Haribo, EMSER, Conti Produkte, Start Nr. mit Transponder..
Für die ersten 250 Starter außerdem das CRAFT ACTIVE Logo Tee
Die Vorbereitungen laufen auf Hochtouren.

INFO: Wir schließen das Online Portal am Mittwoch Abend oder wenn die 550 Voranmeldungen erreicht sind.


----------



## Kastel67 (30. August 2013)

mac_world schrieb:


> Die Startertüte ist gepackt.
> In diesem Jahr haben wir besonders viel Arbeit damit gehabt
> 
> Mit dabei ist u.a.: Ausgabe der BIKE und Mountainbike, Handy Tasche, sebamed Produkte, Nudelgutschein, Xenofit Produkte, Haribo, EMSER, Conti Produkte, Start Nr. mit Transponder..
> ...



So sollte das aussehen ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bekomme ich auch eine Tüte ... auch wenn ich wieder hoffnungslos hinterherfahre?? 

PS: Da ist die Tüte wieder teurer als das Startgeld


----------



## schoeppi (30. August 2013)

In Wiesbaden gabs drei kleine Schwämme und ne Trinkflasche.

Das ist doch was, für 29 EUR auf der Kurzstrecke!


----------



## Kastel67 (2. September 2013)

Auch  in diesem Jahr ist Rehafit wieder unser Partner und bietet nach dem  Rennen eine kostenlose Massage an. Das Zelt wird wie letztes Jahr wieder  neben dem Duschtruck von Hans Grohe aufgestellt.

....aber vorher duschen ... gelle.


----------



## algo (2. September 2013)

hallo
kann man sich online für eine ander strecke ummelden oder geht das nur vor ort?


----------



## schoeppi (3. September 2013)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> ....aber vorher duschen ... gelle.



Wieso? Kommt man da etwa ins Schwitzen?


----------



## Tobi91 (3. September 2013)

Wann wäre dort ca die Siegerehrung ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mac_world (4. September 2013)

Hallo Tobi,

das ist der Zeitplan für Sonntag.

    Ab 7:30 Uhr Startnummernausgabe

    bis 9:00 Uhr Nachmeldung Marathon (62 km)
    bis 9:10 Uhr Nachmeldung Mitteldistanz (40 km)
bis 9:20 Uhr Nachmeldung Kurzdistanz (28 km)

    9:30 Uhr Start Marathon (62 km)
9:40 Uhr Start Mitteldistanz (40 km)
9:50 Uhr Start Kurzdistanz (28 km)

10:50 Uhr ca. Ankunft Sieger Kurzdistanz (28 km)
11:05 Uhr ca. Ankunft Sieger Mitteldistanz (40 km)
    11:40 Uhr ca. Ankunft Sieger Marathon (62 km)

    Ca. 12:30 Uhr Siegerehrung Kurzdistanz (28 km)
Ca. 13:00 Uhr Siegerehrung Mitteldistanz (40 km)
Ca. 13:30 Uhr Siegerehrung Marathon (62 km)

Wir versuchten die Siegerehrungen zeitnah durchzuführen wenn der letzte dritte jeder Alterklasse im Ziel ist.

Viele Grüße

Marc


----------



## Geplagter (4. September 2013)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

ich wollte mich gerade noch zum Rennen anmelden und sehe, dass die Anmeldung nun geschlossen ist und nur noch Nachmeldungen zzgl. Nachmeldegebühr möglich sind.
Leider steht auf der Webseite nirgendwo etwas von einem Nennschluss (zumindest konnte ich keinen finden) und es taucht lediglich der Hinweis auf, Dass am Veranstaltungstag bis 30 Minuten vor dem Start Nachmeldungen möglich sind.
Vielleicht solltet Ihr einen solchen Hinweis zukünftig mit veröffentlichen, denn das kann für den einen oder anderen bei der Planung sehr hilfreich sein. OK, ich hätte mich auch zeitiger anmelden können, aber für manch einen ergibt sich die Möglichkeit zur Teilnahme mitunter nur sehr kurzfristig.
Ansonsten ist eure Veranstaltung ja absolut top.


----------



## mac_world (4. September 2013)

Hallo Dieter,

wir haben in Facebook und auf unserer Homepage geschrieben das wir bei 550 Voranmeldungen oder am Mittwoch Abend die Anmeldung schließen.

Du kannst dich aber noch am Samstag von 17:00 - 19:00 Uhr nachmelden und noch am Sonntag bis 30 Minuten vor dem Start.

Viele Grüße

Marc


----------



## woersdorfer (4. September 2013)

Gibt es vorher so etwas wie ein Briefing oder so?

Ich nehme zum ersten mal an so einer Veranstalltung teil, und da ich garantiert der letzte im Feld sein werde, klappt's nicht den Anderen einfach hinterher zu fahren .

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Kastel67 (4. September 2013)

Hallo Stefan,

vor dem Start wird es auf jeden Fall noch ein Briefing geben, im Zweifelsfall folgst Du einfach den Spuren im Wald. 

Unser kompetentes und gekennzeichnetes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Personal steht Dir aber auch mit Rat- und sonstigen Schlägen zur Verfügung.

Gruß k67


----------



## mac_world (4. September 2013)

Hallo Stefan,

ja vor dem Start gibt es noch Infos zu den Schildern, Verhalten auf der Strecke usw.. Du wirst den Weg schon finden. Beim ersten Mal bei so einer Veranstaltung würde ich die Landschaft und Strecke genießen und mir keinen Stress machen. Wir haben auf allen drei Strecken Schlußfahrer die einem gut zureden.

Bis Sonntag.

VG marc


----------



## mac_world (4. September 2013)

Da war ich schon zu langsam.


----------



## woersdorfer (4. September 2013)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> vor dem Start wird es auf jeden Fall noch ein Briefing geben, im Zweifelsfall folgst Du einfach den Spuren im Wald.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Infos - ich übernehme dann schon mal eines dieser Schilder (für die 28 km)


----------



## schoeppi (6. September 2013)

So, die Wettervorhersage für Sonntag ist Vollschrott, na Bravo!
Gott sei dank hatten wir wenigstens Sonnenschein als ich hier die ganze Woche auf der Arbeit sass... :-(

Nun meine Frage: ist es möglich vor Ort die Strecke noch umzubuchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (6. September 2013)

mac_world schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> Du wirst den Weg schon finden.
> VG marc



Sag das nicht, 2011 hab ich mich verfahren, hatte am Ende 150Hm mehr als die anderen. 

Aber ich will den woersdorfer nicht entmutigen, eigentlich klappt das gut.


----------



## mac_world (6. September 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> So, die Wettervorhersage für Sonntag ist Vollschrott, na Bravo!
> Gott sei dank hatten wir wenigstens Sonnenschein als ich hier die ganze Woche auf der Arbeit sass... :-(
> 
> Nun meine Frage: ist es möglich vor Ort die Strecke noch umzubuchen?



Ja, ummelden ist am Sonntag noch möglich.


----------



## woersdorfer (7. September 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> So, die Wettervorhersage für Sonntag ist Vollschrott, na Bravo!



Na klasse - jetzt klappt es endlich im dritten Anlauf mal mit zu fahren, und dann so ein Wetter .

Ich werde auf jeden Fall kommen, aber gibt es eine große Schlammschlacht?

Ich frage mich nur gerade ob ich für hinten einen andere Reifen brauche. Ich fahre vorne mit einem Mountain King, und hinten mit einem Race King, beide in der Drahtversion. Ich denke wenn der Boden zu feucht/aufgeweicht ist werde ich mit dem Race King wenig Spass haben. Seht ihr das genauso?


----------



## mac_world (7. September 2013)

Gestern beim Ausschildern war der Boden staubtrocken. Heute morgen hat es ordentlich geregnet. Wir machen heute noch den Rest der Strecke fertig. X-King hinten ist vielleicht die bessere Wahl. Ich denke das es aber nicht so richtig matschig wird, außer bei der Schlußabfahrt, da haben die Wildschweine wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## Kastel67 (7. September 2013)

woersdorfer schrieb:


> Na klasse - jetzt klappt es endlich im dritten Anlauf mal mit zu fahren, und dann so ein Wetter .
> 
> Ich werde auf jeden Fall kommen, aber gibt es eine große Schlammschlacht?
> 
> Ich frage mich nur gerade ob ich für hinten einen andere Reifen brauche. Ich fahre vorne mit einem Mountain King, und hinten mit einem Race King, beide in der Drahtversion. Ich denke wenn der Boden zu feucht/aufgeweicht ist werde ich mit dem Race King wenig Spass haben. Seht ihr das genauso?



Mountain-King vorne ist sicherlich in Ordnung ... und der Hinterreifen folgt dem Vorderreifen. 
Im Wald und auf den befestigten Wegen wird es speziell auf der kurzen Strecke keine Probleme geben. (sag ich jetzt mal so)
 
@ Mac_World: Ich mach mich in einer Stunde auf den Weg mit der Kugel. Kuchen und Wein habe ich auch dabei.  Hat so ein bisschen was von Rotkäppchen.


----------



## woersdorfer (7. September 2013)

Danke für die Tipps. Ich werde mal sehen was ich heute noch auftreiben kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas W. (7. September 2013)

Wieviel hat es denn heute geregnet?


----------



## SE Racing (8. September 2013)

Schöne Strecke. Alles super fahrbar. Für den Rest des Jahres hab ich jetzt ausreichend Shampoo.Nur das Gras geht nicht mehr aus den Schaltwerkröllchen raus


----------



## dib (8. September 2013)

SE Racing schrieb:


> Schöne Strecke. Alles super fahrbar. Für den Rest des Jahres hab ich jetzt ausreichend Shampoo.Nur das Gras geht nicht mehr aus den Schaltwerkröllchen raus



Jepp, war klasse wobei man die Schlussabfahrt eigentlich nicht fahrbar nennen sollte.
Selten so eine ausgezeichnete Organisation mit derart hoch motivierten Streckenposten gesehen


----------



## Kastel67 (8. September 2013)

Kann mal jemand dem K. Kalter sagen, dass ich sein Trikotlaibchen auf der Langdistanz gefunden habe. Ich bringe es frisch gewaschen mit nach Daun. 






Gruß k67


----------



## Kastel67 (8. September 2013)

Danke!


----------



## Ducatist69 (8. September 2013)

dib schrieb:


> Jepp, war klasse wobei man die Schlussabfahrt eigentlich nicht fahrbar nennen sollte.
> Selten so eine ausgezeichnete Organisation mit derart hoch motivierten Streckenposten gesehen


----------



## mac_world (8. September 2013)

Hier sind die Ergebnisse von heute: http://coderesearch.com/sts/services/info/20300/317

Die Schlußabfahrt hat doch ordentlich Spuren hinterlassen. 
Die Feuerwehr hat die Straße aber wieder schön sauber bekommen, da steht dann mal einer fünften Auflage nichts im Wege.

Viele Grüße

Marc


----------



## schoeppi (9. September 2013)

Die Schlussabfahrt hat das Ganze doch recht abenteuerlich gemacht.
Eine zeitlang dachte ich noch ich käme da auf eine Art und Weise runter die zumindest entfernt was mit fahren zu tun hat
Irgendwann hatte ich dann soviel Schlamm zwischen Vorderrad und Gabel das sich da nichts mehr drehte, nichtmal Schieben ging mehr. 
Vier mal hab ich das Zeug Kiloweise da raus geholt. 
Die letzten Meter gingen dann aber zum Glück wieder, war nicht ganz so peinlich vor den Zuschauern. 

Auf den letzten Metern ins Ziel flogen die Brocken massenhaft durch die Gegend, was wohl zur allgemeinen Erheiterung beigetragen hat.

Was war denn mit der Sabotage der Strecke?
Die Kurzstrecke war ne ganze Ecke länger als angegeben und hatte auch deutlich mehr Hm.
Mein Tacho zeigte um die 800, Strava errechnete sogar noch einiges mehr.
Subjektiv kam es mir auch unterwegs so vor das die meisten Anstiege auch auf der Kurzstrecke drin waren, nicht viele gefehlt haben im Vergleich zu Mittelstrecke.
Hing das damit zusammen?


----------



## mac_world (9. September 2013)

Hallo Stefan,

ich habe dir zum Thema Sebotage und Höhenmeter auf Facebook geändert. Du hast Recht, zwischen der Kurz- und Mittelstrecke sind nicht soviele Höhenmeterunterschiede. Alle müssen rauf auf den Hunsrück. 

Viele Grüße

Marc


----------



## schoeppi (9. September 2013)

Hat Thomas Becker den Vorfall richtig beschrieben?
Ist ja fast schon lustig wenns so war. Fast.
Aber warum so geheimnisvoll? 

Noch ein Wort zu den Hm.
Das die barometrischen Geräte da mal falsch messen ist klar.
Aber Thomas sprach von GPS-Messung.
Die hatte ich auch laufen (Strava) und den Dingern ist das Wetter egal. 
Mein "zweiter Mann" hatte ein ähnliches Ergebnis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mac_world (9. September 2013)

Ich kann soviel dazu sagen. Auf der Mittel- und Langstrecke war auf einer Länge von ca. 5 km alle Schilder, Flatterbänder weg. Zudem wurden absichtlich unsere Pfeile mit Forstfarbe durchgestrichen und Pfeile in andere Richtungen gesprüht. Da wir eine schriftliche Vereinbarung mit den Jagdpächtern haben, das wir die Strecke nicht mit einem Quad oder Motorrad abfahren dürfen, fahren morgens ab 6:30 Uhr zwei Leute mit dem MTB die Strecken noch mal ab. Ich war derjenige der an die besagte Stelle kam und war insgesamt 1:30 Stunden beschäftigt mit den Mittel die ich im Rucksack dabei hatte es halbwegs wieder in Ordnung zu bringen.

Mehr kann ich zu dem Thema aber nicht sagen, da in diesem Fall auch noch mit rechtlichen Konsequenzen zu rechnen ist.

Zum Thema Höhenprofile:
Generell sind unsere Höhenmeterangabe noch von den Anfängen die wir mit einem Programm errechnet haben. Deshalb differiert das auch ein wenig. Da ich mittlerweile auch alle abgefahren bin werde ich nächstes Jahr die Homepage und Flyer auch mal überarbeiten.

Das sind meine gesamelten Daten mit einem Garmin Edge:

Kurzstrecke: 28,7 km, 750 HM
Mittelstrecke: 39,5 km, 910 HM
Langstrecke: 60,6 km, 1410 HM

Gruß

Marc


----------



## mac_world (9. September 2013)

Ach, jetzt sehe ich gerade deine Strava Einheit. Ich nutze auch Strava. Die GPS Höhenangaben sind immer deutlich mehr, wie die barometrische Messung. Die barometrische ist aber genauer, wenn das Wetter stabil ist. Ich hatte da teilweise schon erhebliche Unterschiede. Ich denke die Angabe von mir oben passen da am besten.


----------



## dib (9. September 2013)

Also die Daten der Langstrecke kann ich so bestätigen. 
Barometrisch via Dakota20 1432 Hm.

Gesendet von meinem A500 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## schoeppi (10. September 2013)

Die Höhenangabe der Kurzstrecke passt auch zu meiner barometrischen Messung, 778Hm.

Noch zu dem anderen Thema.
Auf 5km alles zu ändern, entfernen etc. dauert ja eine Moment, ist arbeit.
Dann macht ihr/du das alles wieder rückgängig, wieder arbeit.

Am Ende läuft das Rennen wie geplant und der "Saboteur" darf noch vor den Kadi.

Und wozu war das jetzt gut?
Irgendwie nicht sooo schlau gewesen, die Aktion........


----------



## Kastel67 (10. September 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Die Schlussabfahrt hat das Ganze doch recht abenteuerlich gemacht.
> Eine zeitlang dachte ich noch ich käme da auf eine Art und Wiese runter die zumindest entfernt was mit fahren zu tun hat
> Irgendwann hatte ich dann soviel Schlamm zwischen Vorderrad und Gabel das sich da nichts mehr drehte, nichtmal Schieben ging mehr.
> Vier mal hab ich das Zeug Kiloweise da raus geholt.
> Die letzten Meter gingen dann aber zum Glück wieder, war nicht ganz so peinlich vor den Zuschauern.



tztztztztz ... ich bin am Samstag die Strecke anders herum gefahren ... da konnte ich den Hang noch bequem hochfahren ... also stell Dich nicht so an.


----------



## woersdorfer (10. September 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Die Schlussabfahrt hat das Ganze doch recht abenteuerlich gemacht.
> Eine zeitlang dachte ich noch ich käme da auf eine Art und Wiese runter die zumindest entfernt was mit fahren zu tun hat
> Irgendwann hatte ich dann soviel Schlamm zwischen Vorderrad und Gabel das sich da nichts mehr drehte, nichtmal Schieben ging mehr.
> Vier mal hab ich das Zeug Kiloweise da raus geholt.
> ...



Bei mir war es genauso. Allerdings musste ich auch einen Ausgleich für die Anstiege haben bei denen ich hochschieben musste. Als Beweis müsste es sogar ein Bild vom letzten Anstieg geben (da wo die Musik lief).

Oruxmaps zeigte auf meinem Defy übrigens auch 826 Hm an. Allerdings bekam ich da auch 3:13 Std. angezeigt. Laut Zeitmessung waren es aber "nur" 3:05 Std.

Ich wollte mich bei der Gelegenheit für eure Tipps bedanken. Mit den Race King hätte ich die Fahrt hundertprozentig nicht sturzfrei überlebt. Ich habe zwar keinen Vergleich zu anderen Veranstalltungen, aber ich fand alles sehr profesionell. Auch wenn ich bei der Getränkestation etwas angeflunkert wurde ("von jetzt an kommt nur noch ein kleiner Anstieg, dann geht es über Feld und bergab") .

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## schoeppi (10. September 2013)

Wenn ich die Gesichter der "Best Of"-Gallerie so sehe war ich nicht der einzige leidende an dem Tag.....

http://www.sportograf.com/bestof/2140/
 @woersdorfer: du hast auf jeden Fall was richtiger gemacht als ich. Trotz Wechsel am Samstag noch von Racing Ralph auf Nobby Nic hats mich erwicht, ordentlicher Abflug. Und klar, da wo man aufschlägt ist der Boden gerade mal nicht weich.


----------



## woersdorfer (10. September 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> @_woersdorfer_: du hast auf jeden Fall was richtiger gemacht als ich. Trotz Wechsel am Samstag noch von Racing Ralph auf Nobby Nic hats mich erwicht, ordentlicher Abflug. Und klar, da wo man aufschlägt ist der Boden gerade mal nicht weich.



Na da kann ich dir mal einen Tipp geben - fahr das nächste mal genauso lahm wie ich, dann passiert auch nix .


----------



## woersdorfer (12. September 2013)

Da es meine erste Veranstalltung war würde mich mal interessieren wie die Strecke im Vergleich zu anderen, vor allem was die Steigungen und Abfahrten betrifft, so ist.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (12. September 2013)

woersdorfer schrieb:


> Da es meine erste Veranstalltung war würde mich mal interessieren wie die Strecke im Vergleich zu anderen, vor allem was die Steigungen und Abfahrten betrifft, so ist.
> 
> Gruß
> Stefan



Ich beziehe mich jetzt mal auf die Marathons im Umkreis von ca. 100km,
ist für dich ja ungefähr das gleiche wie bei mir.

Vom Profil am ähnlichsten ist Schotten.
Auch da geht es zunächst mal relativ lange nur hoch.
Einmal oben angekommen gibts dann Trails und kürzere Abfahrten, dann wieder kürzere Anstiege. Eben ähnlich wie in Bad Salzig.
Allerdings ist der Schotteranteil dort höher. Es sind auch mehr Hm und länger ist die Strecke dort auch.

Emmelshausen, Wiesbaden, Oppenhausen und Bullau sind anders.
Da hat man das typische Sägezahnprofil, hoch, runter, hoch, runter, in kürzeren Abschnitten.
Emmelshausen und Bullau hat die schönsten Trails meiner Meinung nach, 
dann Oppenhausen.

Vom Schwierigkeitsgrad sind Emmelshausen und Bullau ähnlich wie Bad Salzig was Hm und Distanz betrifft.
Oppenhausen ist schwerer, Wiesbaden leichter.
Immer bezogen im Vergleich auf die entsprechenden Distanzen (Kurz, Mittel, Lang).

Siedelsbrunn hab ich noch vergessen.
Da sind die Trails heftig. Distanz und Hm etwas mehr.
Siedelsrunn brauchst du schon eher gute Fahrtechnik und auch teilweise etwas mehr Mut.


----------



## Toni172 (12. September 2013)

Hi,
den Duensberg-Marathon hast Du noch vergessen. 
Ist an diesem Wochenende.
http://www.duensberg-mountainbike-marathon.de/


----------



## storchicycling (13. September 2013)

Also zu den HÃ¶henangaben hatte ich fast treffende Werte.
Mein Sigam vor dem Start kalibriert und kam am Ende der Langstrecke auf 1412 Hm â¦ Hab wohl ausversehen zwei Bunny hops zu viel gemacht 

Zu den Reifen: Vorn und Hinten Schwalbe Racing Ralph, lief super und auch die letzten Kilometer perfekt runter gesurft. Bei 1,7 Bar im Reifen klappt das auch bei Schlamm


----------

